# D2 Crono Carbon and the Bianchi Story



## luv2flyjrn (Mar 6, 2005)

So I have been away from Bianchi for close to 20 years. Last year I had a friend buy a Eros Dona and she loves it and swears by Bianchi's name.

Now I am looking for a TT/Tri bike and cam across the d2 crono carbon. Unfortunatly I have seen next to nothing about this frame review wise. 

So my questions are:

Has Bianchi grown a following like campy?
Does anyone know anything about the D2 Crono Carbon?
Anything about Bianchi in TT's and Triathlons?
What about Bianchi carbon? joys and hates
When did Bianchi leave steal?!?!?!?


----------

